# Near Wall Speaker Choices



## MY99 2.5GT (Apr 6, 2009)

I am planning a "family room" home theater setup, meaning it will function as a family gathering room not a dedicated audio listening room. 

With that in mind I would like what a good near wall or hung from wall option would be for a full range speaker set. The room is roughly 16'x21' with television mounted on the 16' far wall. My current receiver is a Yamaha RSV-667. I'd like to run a full range speaker but realize I may need to upgrade to something able to provide a little more power. 

So keeping in mind that rear ports/radiators are not an option what would you guys recommend for a good all around full range for use in both music and home theater listening? Excellent off axis performance is a must. 

A more then capable subwoofer setup will be utilized to bring up the bottom end 

Thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

MY recommendation would be a pair of these:

http://www.emptek.com/ew35.php


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

what price range are you looking at? Dennis


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MY99 2.5GT said:


> I am planning a "family room" home theater setup, meaning it will function as a family gathering room not a dedicated audio listening room.
> So keeping in mind that rear ports/radiators are not an option what would you guys recommend for a good all around full range for use in both music and home theater listening? Excellent off axis performance is a must.


You can find the discontinued Boston E60 speaskers, on Amazon for a good price.
They have a -3 db point of 65hz - A good subwoofer will pick up the rest. They are
solid for home theater and music. They throw a real big and wide soundstage, with
a real nice central image.

Home Theater magazine measured them >
The E60's listening-window response measures +1.25/–0.97 dB from 200 Hz to 10 kHz. 
The –3-dB point is at 65 Hz, and the –6-dB point is at 53 Hz. Impedance reaches a minimum 
of 4.36 ohms at 203 Hz and a phase angle of –58.73 degrees at 111 Hz.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A rough budget would greatly aid us in tailoring the best possible recommendations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MY99 2.5GT (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like the looks of the Boston Acoustics set that was suggested earlier. 

The EMPs would fit the bill nicely, especially their price. Can anyone vouch for their sound quality?

To answer the budget question, I'd like to stay around or under $2000-2500 for a 7 speaker setup. Ive been a fan of matched sets for the surrounds but am willing to hear a good argument for a set of surround specific speakers that would integrate well. 

Since the built in amplification of the Yamaha receiver is a little weak I was thinking of using it for preamp and buying a few Behringer 2 channels.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

MY99 2.5GT said:


> The EMPs would fit the bill nicely, especially their price. Can anyone vouch for their sound quality?


Well, I own the e55tis and, short of DIY, I think they're as good a bang-for-buck as it gets.

Here is a review of the EW30s though, FWIW (i recommended the larger EW35s I believe)


----------



## MY99 2.5GT (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and responses to my questions. 

What do you guys think of Aperion Audio, particularly the Intimus 5C. How does it compare to some of teh other speakers that have been mentioned so far?

Seems like the folks over at Audioholics rave about Aperion. Are they really as good as the reviewers say? The substitution of a passive radiator in place of a port makes them very attractive for wall mounting.


----------

